# Tombigbee Blues 9/5/15



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

I haven't posted a report in a while so I thought I would throw up one for today.

Fished Tombigbee today. Only fished for a couple hours but put 5 fish in the boat. Kept 4 for the freezer and threw the largest back which was 18 or 20lbs. My wife caught it. All fish came off of one river bend. All fish were caught on midsections of shad and came from 50' of water. Caught them drift fishing. No anchor. Water temp was 91deg at he surface. Take a shade cause it's HOT.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Awesome kitty!!!! Fixed the pic fer ya!!!!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks Jason.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

A right nice box of fish there Joey !


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice mess of cats. Are you using skipjack or gizzard shad?


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Nice box. Drifting is my favorite way to blue catfish. Last time we was over there we caught some good ones on the drift. We fished the lower Delta, you have to about wade through the 5lbs and under fish right now. All ours was caught on fresh cut skipjack Herring


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Bodupp said:


> Nice mess of cats. Are you using skipjack or gizzard shad?


Using large threadfin about 4" long. 6/0 mustad demon circles.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks Guy's.

Glenn I wish I could find some fresh skipjack. Fresh as in caught that day.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

jlw1972 said:


> Thanks Guy's.
> 
> Glenn I wish I could find some fresh skipjack. Fresh as in caught that day.


The only place to find them is at dams. I got lucky, my buddy caught them from a dam and brought them with him.


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

Caught 25 good shipjacks this morning between the jetties above eureka landing.


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

The Alabama rose 3 ft yesterday after I talked to you Joey. Fell out last night and it turned on good this morning.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

CatCrusher said:


> The Alabama rose 3 ft yesterday after I talked to you Joey. Fell out last night and it turned on good this morning.


Yeah I noticed the current when I was coming back in yesterday. We went back to the Bigbee This afternoon and fished for about 3 hrs. Was pretty slow. Put 2 in the boat that was 10lbs and lost another trying to lift him in the boat that was about 3lbs. Lot of traffic today.

2 days fishing and I've got a 20lb ice bag full of nothing but meat. Wish I didn't have to work for a living, I could spend a lot more time on the water.


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

Boat traffic was hell today. I even went north of the Concrete plant and boats were even up that far.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

CatCrusher said:


> Boat traffic was hell today. I even went north of the Concrete plant and boats were even up that far.


 


You need to ride over to the other side sometimes.


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

You ever try that spot I told you about?


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Not yet. Next weekend your off let me know. Going to Millers Ferry next weekend but after that I should be around.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

My buddy got a few good ones over there 2 went over 40lbs. It was his first time fishing that river


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

CatHunter said:


> Nice box. Drifting is my favorite way to blue catfish. Last time we was over there we caught some good ones on the drift. We fished the lower Delta, you have to about wade through the 5lbs and under fish right now. All ours was caught on fresh cut skipjack Herring


Drifting at night?


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

CatCrusher said:


> Drifting at night?


Yes sir.. Just like as if you were running jugs


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

So your only letting out 3 ft of line?
When I drift I bring it right off the bottom and adjust to my depth as I drift.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

CatCrusher said:


> So your only letting out 3 ft of line?
> When I drift I bring it right off the bottom and adjust to my depth as I drift.


We drift in 20 feet and deeper. I bring 100 feet of rope and tie it off to the bow with about 1 foot of light chain to drag the bottom slowing my drift down to about 0.2 keeping baits suspended about 2-5 turns off the bottom.


----------



## graceman9 (Oct 8, 2013)

*Any luck drifting during the day?*

Do you drift only at night


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

graceman9 said:


> Do you drift only at night




Hell no. If you want to drift, do it in the daytime.

Just so everyone knows, you cant always believe all the comments and pictures posted as a response to these Catfish post.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

jlw1972 said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> Just so everyone knows, you cant always believe all the comments and pictures posted as a response to these Catfish post.


whaaaaaaaaaat????
That kinda crap could get ya "banned!"


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

jlw1972 said:


> Hell no. If you want to drift, do it in the daytime.
> 
> Just so everyone knows, you cant always believe all the comments and pictures posted as a response to these Catfish post.


What is this you speak of? LMAO


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Try'n Hard said:


> whaaaaaaaaaat????
> That kinda crap could get ya "banned!"



Shhh, Don't tell anyone I said it.

Know what I mean...


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

CatCrusher said:


> What is this you speak of? LMAO


Maybe I'll get lucky and catch another fish this weekend so I can post another report.:yes:

Never know.


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

Hell you caught 2 fish, that's enough for a couple of reports.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

CatCrusher said:


> Hell you caught 2 fish, that's enough for a couple of reports.


I only had One shirt with me:001_huh:


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

jlw1972 said:


> I only had One shirt with me:001_huh:


Oh well that a game changer there.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Let me know how the millers ferry trip turns out


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Try'n Hard said:


> Let me know how the millers ferry trip turns out


Tryn my plans changed. I'm going to fish Tombigbee again this weekend. We will see what happens.


----------



## firespan1 (Sep 7, 2011)

jlw1972 said:


> Hell no. If you want to drift, do it in the daytime.
> 
> Just so everyone knows, you cant always believe all the comments and pictures posted as a response to these Catfish post.


 It can get downright silly sometimes!!:thumbup:


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

firespan1 said:


> It can get downright silly sometimes!!:thumbup:


Yea, everyone knows drifting dont catch no catfish


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Fished yesterday from 4 to 6 and put 5 fish in the boat. Largest was 15ish with the smallest being around 5lbs. Would have stayed later but we made plans for the night. Water temp was at 86deg. Caught one fish while dropping a bait. First time I've ever done that while catfishing. Had a hard time finding larger shad but finally found a few. 

Sorry but no pics. I'll do better next time.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Glenn you should ride over and fish with me one evening. We could take my boat so you dont have to trailer yours. 

Not being a smart ass.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

jlw1972 said:


> Glenn you should ride over and fish with me one evening. We could take my boat so you dont have to trailer yours.
> 
> Not being a smart ass.


My Saltwater Charter season is about over so ill be back on them cats just intime for the fall bite. I'm getting ready to try and pull off a 2-3 night trip over there in the coming weeks, perhaps then. Here lately this incoming tide has been messing things up. Each night the rivers have been backing up..


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

10/4


----------

